

California bans text messaging while driving - 6th state to do so - DabAsteroid
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/24/BAQT134GFB.DTL

======
DabAsteroid
Article excerpt:

 _SB28 by Sen. Joe Simitian, D-Palo Alto, will make California one of a
handful of states that bans text messaging while driving. Others include
Louisiana, Minnesota, New Jersey, Connecticut and Washington._

